# Dead Man Walking



## RJS (Sep 5, 2008)

The room was full of pregnant women, with their partners. The Lamaze class
was in full swing. The instructor was teaching the women how to breathe
properly, and was telling the men how to give the necessary assurances to
their partners at this stage of the pregnancy.

She said: "Ladies, remember that exercise is GOOD for you. Walking is
especially beneficial. It strengthens the pelvic muscles and will make
delivery that much easier!"
She looked at the men in the room. "And gentlemen, remember. You're in this
together. It wouldn't hurt you to go walking with your partner."

The room suddenly got very quiet as the men absorbed this information. Then
a man at the back of the room slowly raised his hand.

"Yes?" answered the teacher.

"I was just wondering," the man said. "Is it all right if she carries a
golf bag while we walk?"


----------



## rhitland (Sep 6, 2008)

Love it


----------



## owls84 (Sep 8, 2008)

I wouldn't see a problem with it.


----------

